# Ramp up of Super Chargers, at least in China



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/tesla-spend-6-4m-supercharger-172329678.html

Looks like they are going to start building SuperChargers in China for that market. I'd not really thought about where they were previously built, I truly assumed they were built by a third party (Wiki says that v3 Super Chargers are built at Giga New York.) This China factory can produce 10,000 a year. Per Tesla there are over 20,000 chargers worldwide today. This alone will double the network in 2 years, although these will all go in to China.

This should allow more stations in other places to be built quicker redirecting the output from Giga New York and where ever the urban Super Chargers are built.


----------

